# How to Video - Did I create a new pattern?



## ShawnNoffy (Nov 2, 2013)

Does this one already have a name? I was messing around and I may have created a new one.
[ame]http://youtu.be/6LMEUfnJqP4[/ame]


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think I have seen that before. Cool!


----------



## AllTiedUp (Feb 27, 2014)

Half hitch wrap great on knife handles. Never seen it done as a bracelet before though great work. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## asoutpost (Jan 22, 2014)

That is a really nice weave. I saved it on Youtube so I can try and make one myself. By the way really good video. I was able to understand what you were doing. Most videos are kind of hard to follow.


----------



## heater413 (Apr 1, 2014)

That is really cool. I can't wait to try it. 
If there isn't a name what would you call it?


----------



## heater413 (Apr 1, 2014)

well I tried it and this how it looked. Not as cool as yours but my friends are impressed. 









Venturing, BSA is my life.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. It's looks like you could have made your knots tighter to make it look more uniform.


----------



## heater413 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep. That's what I'm going to try to do. First I have to buy more. 


Venturing, BSA is my life.


----------



## theknotman (Nov 9, 2014)

way ahead of yea I also discovers this knot that base no name


----------

